# Bad Jumping Fall



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

oh my god mum told me.. at least he didn't bolt like pumpkin would've. are u alright!! oh my gosh and i wasn't there to see it! LOL. are u okay??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sore as all hell, Want to give up jumping. Can't because of my addiction. Can't because of Chinga's addiction. Feel like crying. Want a hug from Chinga. Wish I hadn't jumped him. Wondering how I screwed up the grid.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Maddie,

So sorry to hear this!!!! Was someone watching you? I know your parents make sure you have someone with you. That is unusual for a horse not to stop as soon as you fall off but he was probably upset that you were dragging from his side. You def need to get different stirrups, the breakway kind Stainless Steel Peacock Irons Pair - Statelinetack.com

Rest, recover and then decide what you want to do about jumping. Glad you are okay.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I did have my dad with me. He left for a bit, and he did say no jumping. But I didn't hear him (apperantly dad doesn't understand when I'm trotting I can't hear him from the other end of the paddock). I'll talk to my parents about the stirrups, I'm pretty sure we are heading to the tack shop in one week time. I was having a look at my leg and I actullay managed to make my leg bleed when I got dragged, I measured it and it is 20cm above the stirrup iorn. So work that one out. Please don't say I was stupid for riding without someone there. I managed to get confused with the rule and so did my dad. The rule is no riding unless someone is out in the paddock and we thought I was no riding unless someone is around.

I am meant to be having a lesson on him tommorow, and then ride in a Gymkarna on Sunday. I will see how I feel and then decide if I am going in the morning.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness gracious, I am glad you are ok. Did you get your Dad to take you to the Dr for any xray's , or just a general examination? 

**HUGS** I know falls are scarey and tought to get through mentally, especially when they are bad falls. 

Keep your chin up!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh dear! Your lucky you didn't get hurt much worse. I thought you were going to tell us you had at the very least broken your nose or some other bone. Your just very lucky :shock: Glad your planning on getting back on though


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh that sounds awful :[ glad you're okay! Did you go to the doctors to get x-rays or anything? Even if you don't feel that bad you should always go and get your head examined after you have some sort of trauma. I need to get safety stirrups too, I've been meaning to. I think I might go get some tomorrow lol.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Maddie! That sounds HORRIBLE! *hugs* 
Sounds like a VERY scary fall. Glade you're okay. Sounds like a bit of a freak accident, just hang in there, I'm sure you and Chinga will be back where you were before in a little bit!  It's okay to be nervous! 
I agree, go for a medical examination. You may not feel bad but you could've hurt yourself.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your fall, but please please PLEASE see a doctor. Please.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is aweful! I'm glad you're okay! But don't give up jumping. I was in a bad accident last June. My 16hh sorrel that I used to have was pulling his stubborn antics, and then, he just snapped. He started walking backwards, too fast, and he stumbled and fell backwards on top of me. I ride western, and the saddle horn dug into my upper thigh and pelvic bone. He got scared and jumped off (luckily my feet weren't in the stirrups). I got to my hands and knees, and felt like i was going to faint. That was the most pain and fear i had ever experienced in my life. I then became scared of horses.

I had seen people fall. I had rode the horses that threw people and I never got hurt. Needless to say, that expirence shattered my confidence, and my horse's. I sold him. I got angry, I didn't want anything more to do with him, or riding. Well, i then lost confidence in everything else. My world is built around horses, without them, I am nothing.

It has been a year and two months since that accident. I am still scared of horses every now and then, but it keeps getting better. So please, keep trucking on. I am getting over it one ride at a time.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

are yyou still rideing ching in his lesson?? AND DON;T YOU DARE GIVE UP JUMPING!!! LOL. but please dont all the same. both of you love it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm feeling slightly better then yesterday. Pumpkinzmybaby22 and I went out to the paddock and set up the same grid and investigated, still haven't worked out how I fell. We also worked out I got dragged about 35 meters. I am hoping to ride in my lesson if I feel better. 

PumpkinzMYBaby22: i think she lost balance but won't admite it

ChingazMyBoy- Does it really matter how I fell or would you still be thinking about that at my funeral.

PumpkinzMyBaby22: yes. it does matter how you fell, if u were an investigator, you would know


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Did you stride out the grid?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes I did there were about 5 Chinga strides in between each jump.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

They make and english safety stirrup, see if you can get one.

I'm glad you are okay, but a word of advice, if you take a fall that badly, do NOT get back on your horse. You could have had a problem that you would have made worse buy riding again. Don't think you always have to get on after a fall, because that's just fool-hardy, you could end up seriously injuring yourself.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Not really relevant here I know, but 5 strides makes it a related line not a grid. A grid normally has somewhere between no strides (A bounce) to one or two strides.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Getting my new stirrups tommow. Thanks for that Wild Spot,


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow what a scarey accident. Glad you are feeling a bit better...hope you guys get back into the grove soon! 

I remember one incident where my horse and I had been trotting circles, something spooked him and he jumped sideways, then let out a good buck...the combination tossed me off, but then I got caught, not in the stirrup, but the reins! I had tied them together, so they weren't so long and flappy on his sides...I was fortunate enough to be able to kick my leg up enough to get it out, but not before he had dragged me a few feet! I walked away without injury...but I was in a huge ball field, so it would have only been his feet that could have got me, and somehow he didn't even clip me with his hind legs. I was thanking God that night!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

We all have bad days. And while we're sharing horror stories:
I have confidence issues a _lot_ of the time. I had finally gotten them to go away, and it was my birthday. The horse I'd been training was on a break for a while, but it was really warm, so I decided to ride him. I was kinda nervous, because I hadn't ridden him in a while. He was really, really good at the trot and walk, but when we cantered he went fast. I'd forgotten how fast his canter was and totally FREAKED. I brought him back to a trot, hoping to get a better start, and gave him a tiny little bit of leg.. and he took off, full gallop, jumped a 3'0 jump and bucked me off. I was passed for a few seconds, totally sore and bruised- and did I mention it was my *birthday!?* My confidence was shattered and I still get VERY nervous at the gallop & just at random times.


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Question,
If these saftey stirrups are so much safer, why doesnt everyone use them?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been doing flat work with Chinga. I'm still to sore to jump and even the little half cross jump set up on a create (so there was only one side on the create and the other on the ground) still managed to terrify me.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You'll get there again...just allow your body a chance to heal, and go from there...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I've free lunged him over some little jumps to get his conferdence.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I rode Corby yesterday, so I feel like and do anything! Corby tends to do that to you


----------

